# My new AR15 and a few others.



## NYH1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Crappy cell phone pic's. All I have though.

In bed lol.






At the range.





At the range with my 11-87 12 ga. 18.5" barrel, 2 rd. mag. ext. (6+1 cap.) and 6 rd. side saddle.





NYH1.


----------



## NYH1 (Mar 7, 2012)

My AR and 11-87 12 ga. at 50 yards.





My AR at 100 yards.





My 11-87, AR, SW1911, G22, G27 and my wifes 870 Jr. 20 ga. 





NYH1.


----------



## bigw (Mar 7, 2012)

NYH1 said:


> My AR and 11-87 12 ga. at 50 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who makes the AR??? Nice guns!!!!


----------

